# Home made sand spikes



## SharkHunter

I'm going to try and make some of the tall sand spikes that allow the rod to be positioned higher in the spike to allow the line to sit over the wave action.
Any one remember a site that states how to make them along with heights and materials?


----------



## catman

I've got spikes up to 5' long that I made from 1 1/2" schedule 40 PVC. They're nothing fancy, just a length of pipe with a very long and narrow point that I cut with my table saw. I've glued a sanitary tee to the top of some of my spikes to hang my propane lantern. It works great, puts the light where I want it and keeps the bugs away from where I'm sitting.

Catman.


----------



## Skeeter

I have made a lot of different sand spikes over the years.....

Of all the designs I have tried, the one I like best is what catman described - smetimes simplicity wins. I usually use 1 1/2" or 2" PVC 4 feet long. I cut the end to a spike (about 7" angle). I round out the top edge of the pipe with a file/sandpaper.

A couple of tips - as mentioned previously, bring a rubber mallet for hammering into the sand - much easier than trying to rock it in. Also, you can drill a hole near the top and run a short cord between two spikes - you put this over your sholder to help carry.


----------



## Sandcrab

The ones I have are 4' tall and are made of angle iron with a 2' piece of PVC material attached to the top with bolts. They are real easy to drive into the sand. The next couple I make however will be 5' tall instead of 4'. This helps keeps your line from slapping the breakers in the surf.


----------



## C.Salp

Here is what I have done, borrowing very heavily from another person's design:

I took 6' green steel fence posts (presumably you could use any length -- i.e. smaller), and cut 20" or so lengths of 2-1/2" PVC (also could use 2" if preferred).

Using 2 galvanized nuts and bolts, I mounted the pvc on the top portion of the fence post, drilling holes in the PVC, etc.

Advantage: very sturdy, heavy duty rod holders, once you get'em in they are in until you pull them out. relatively low cost.

Disadvantage: quite heavy -- much heavier than more expensive aluminum ones I have seen.

hope this helps.

I like mine a lot -- the one thing I'd like to do is somehow round off the top of the PVC so it does not dig into the cork tape on my rods -- any ideas for that would be greatly appreciated.

CS

btw, on most areas on the beach I have to use a shovel to get them in.


----------



## catman

C. Salp...Just glue a PVC coupling to your pipe. It's already nicely rounded with no sharp edges. What kind of beaches are you fishing if you need a shovel to get the sand spike in? I've been surf fishing many years (both coasts) and just use PVC with a nice long point cut on it. I just rock the pipe into the sand or gravel, just like you do a beach umbrella. I never have understood why people go to all the trouble of mounting a piece of angle iron to the pipe. When my point gets dull I just run it through the table saw again.

Catman.


----------



## SharkHunter

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Axon

I bought 10 foot piece of 2" PVC pipe from Home Depot for around $3 and 2 1/2" bolts with lock washers and nuts(for pennies). After cutting the pipe to the wanted size drill a hole about 8-10" from top of stake and insert bolts. This will raise your pole up a little more and stop any wear on reel.
We made some with the 1 1/2" pipe, but it was to hard to get some of our rods out quickly and some wouldn't fit at all.


----------



## C.Salp

catman -

at one time I had a long PVC rodholder with a good sharp point, that almost cost me a 300+ dollar heaver and an abu reel (had to cast & retrieve for a few minutes to finally get it back) when it came loose  -- that was when I looked at the homemade rodholders a couple of folks around me were using and borrowed heavily from their designs  -- now, I have no doubt that the spikes are staying in, and they keep the rods a bit higher on those rough days 

I fish on sandy beaches, but in most cases I find that I need a shovel to dig much farther down than about 7 or 8 inches....

If I have a moment I'll take a photo or two of the ones I'm using now if that might help...

Chris


----------



## Sandcrab

Chris,

Did the SR hog rock your rod holder?  Do you think that 5' is too tall for a rod holder or should they be 4' tall for fishing the surf at AI? I use the angle iron/PVC combo ones. They drive into the sand real easy.


----------



## C.Salp

In my opinion, 4 or 5 feet would be fine -- I would recommend using the longest you are able to use that is not too cumbersome to store/transport/carry around 

the one negative to the homemeade ones I use now is that they are kind of "clunky"/heavy -- very sturdy though 

Chris


----------



## Sandcrab

Chris,

Thanks. Don't want to lose my heaver and reel to the fish either!


----------



## catman

Chris...OK I know where you're coming from now. I don't have anything that expensive but I'd sure hate to lose my $200.00 heaver. I've got two 10' lengths of 1 1/4" aluminum angle that I think I'll use to make up a couple of holders. I can get the 2" PVC in the sand about 14" but it takes some work. I can see where the angle iron would make it a lot easier. Thanks.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

Chris,

I got to see the green steel fence posts that you are talking about. Do they have a couple of "legs' jutting out at the bottom? Do you bang the posts (after digging a hole) on these "legs" with a large hammer to make sure they get in?

I'm thinking about putting together six or so for AI. They will definately keep your line off the breakers.

Hey! What did you think about Allens nice striper! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## SharkHunter

Hey guys....I wanted to post a follow up on the sand spikes. 
I made the spikes with the green fence posts that Chris S. recommended. Along with about a 4 foot length of 2" pvc attached. They held great, even when the waves swept by them. Didn't even bend or break when I caught the 51" shark.
Last weekend was terrible for surf fishing, heavy winds and HUGE waves.
I made two rigs with differing heights. One is so tall I have to reach up to take the rod out! It worked great, as it placed the line over top some of the waves.

The only challenge I have, even after sanding the top of the PVC is that the rod butts take a beating. Any ideas how to make the end of the PVC more "ROD" friendly?

Thanks.


----------



## Sandcrab

See Catman's post above on gluing a PVC coupling to your pipe.


----------



## C.Salp

Sandcrab -

the ones I use have the little legs/flaps (each flap is about 2/3 the size of an index card).

I use a shovel to put 'em in 90 percent of the time -- I forgot my shovel once  , and used a large oyster shell do sort of dig a pilot hole.... I guess I just dig deep enough so that most or all of the legs/flaps are in the sand...

Allen's fish was truly a beauty, and I am very happy for him -- I wish I could have been there to witness the catch and see that fish -- it looked pretty fat  

hope to see you on the beach sometime -- I may try to make one last spring trip this weekend, but I may not make it back to AI before drum season


----------



## B-more

I don't know how a large fish can pull a well placed sand spike out if your Drag is set properly! ""Looosen up"


----------



## addict

Pvc pipe, metal L-shaped piece (I took it to my local hardware guy to cut it at an extreme angle for the spike), radiator hose clamp (1/4" screwhead can be adjusted with the side of a quarter for assembly and transport - no need for tools). When tightened, it's strong enough for rock, hammer, or whatever you want to use. When transporting, re-clamp the metal piece on the outside of the pvc and not the inside. Drill holes every 3 inches up and down the pvc for rod stopper for any rod/reel combo. 

C.Salp - try heating the pvc (take it to the fire and heat the outside of the pvc end rotating for even heat. Don't put it directly over the flame) where the rod goes in and then *gently* position the pvc upside down against a glass coke bottle (or any other glass bottle of appropriate size and shape). When it flares (which helps when it's dark as sh**), it'll also take out any rough edges that are digging into your tape. Use a towel or something to hold the spike in case the bottle breaks.

I made 2 lengths of the metal pieces. One normal and one tall. I choose according to conditions.


----------



## Sandcrab

Home Depot here I come!


----------



## scsurffisher

SharkHunter said:


> The only challenge I have, even after sanding the top of the PVC is that the rod butts take a beating. Any ideas how to make the end of the PVC more "ROD" friendly?
> 
> Thanks.



Dip the end of the spike in this stuff called "Plasti-Dip". It's the same rubbery stuff used to coat the handles of pliers, etc. Available in cans at Lowe's, etc. Hope this helps.


----------

